# اليد الصناعية السايبرنيتيكية Cyber Hand ......... دعوة للتصفيق من جديد



## حسنين علي موسى (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد بين كل مليون شخص في العالم نحو 390 فقدوا أطرافاً ، ويمتلكون أو قد لايمتلكون أطراف تعويضية بديلة، وفي دول الاتحاد الأوربي ما يقترب من 156 ألف شخص يعيشون بأطراف تعويضية. وللأسف لا تزال مطحنة الحروب تزيد من هذه المأساة العالمية .....

تشير المصادر إلى ان التصميم الحقيقي للاطراف الصناعية قد بدأ في عام 1529م عندما صمم احد الجراحين قدما صناعية لمساعدة المحاربين الذين فقدوا بعض اطرافهم خلال الحروب ، غير ان فكرة استخدام طرف صناعي تعود الى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد عندما قام احد اسرى الحرب بقطع ساقه لكي يهرب من سلاسل السجن ، ثم شاهده الناس يسير ، وقد دهشوا لذلك وعندما دققوا النظر وجدوا انه استخدم طرفا خشبيا !!!!! 

ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أخذ الانسان يهتم بهذا الجانب فمن القدم الخشبية الى تطورات هائلة دخلت فيها كل اشكال التكنلوجيا ففي السنوات الاخيرة توصل الانسان الى اكتشاف اطراف تعمل على التقنيات الالكترونية بعدما زودت بأجهزة استشعار حساسة للحرارة واللمس ، كذلك يمكن ربطها بالجهاز العصبي مباشرة، حيث يستطيع المعاق تحريكها بواسطة التفكير فقط .

بدأت مراحل هذا المشروع العلمي الذي يجمع ما بين الطب والتكنولوجيا في مايو 2002م .... ويهدف إلي صناعة نوع فريد من الأطراف الصناعية عالية التعقيد والمميزات ، تُمكن الإنسان باستخدامها من الإحساس بما تلمسه اليد الصناعية المثبتة بدل من تلك المبتورة Amputation، وأيضاً التمكن من استخدامها في عمل نفس الأمور التي بإمكان اليد أن تقوم بها من الحركة والتقاط الأشياء والكتابة والضرب على الآلة الكاتبة وغيرها من المهارات.

فاليد الصناعية Bionic Hand تستطيع ان تزود المعاق Amputee بعناصر حس طبيعية، خاصة اللمس والحرارة وقوة القبضة عن طريق الاشارات الكهربائية العضلية Myoelectrical Signals التي تصدرها عضلات الذراع الموصلة بالاطراف الصناعية ، حيث يتم توصيل الألياف العصبية Neurofibers الموجودة عند حد البتر في الذراع بأقطاب كهربائية متخصصة Electrodes إلى نظام إثارة و إستشعار عصبي Neural Interface ......

يصطلح على اليد الجديدة بالـ "Cyber Hand" وهي مصممة بتقنيات عالية ومميزة .... لان لكل اصبع جهازاً خاصاً بها مع دورة كهربائية منفصلة اضافية، ونظاماً الكترونياً منفصلاً يسمح للمريض باستخدام كل اصبع بشكل منفرد، اضافة الى ذلك فان لكل اصبعاً جهازا حركيا خاصا بها ومجموعة من المفاصل الدقيقة الشبيهة بالمفاصل الطبيعية ، ومن ثم ترسل الإشارات العصبية إلى الدماغ ويتم تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة منه ليتمكن المريض من تحريك أصابع يده الجديدة ( بصورة مستقلة ) والإحساس باللمس بشكل واقعي ...... 

إن التحدي الكبير في مشروع إنجاز هذه اليد هو كيفية إنتاج أجهزة الكترونية دقيقة وأدوات حركية بحجم صغير جدً لا تأخذ أكثر من حجم اليد الاصلية، هذا بالإضافة الى أنه يجب الا تكون وزن اليد الصناعية أكثر من 600 غرام، وهذا الوزن شبيه بالوزن الطبيعي لليد الحقيقية، اضافة الى ذلك يبحث العلماء عن طرق حديثة لتحديث الجهاز الالكتروني لهذه اليد ووصلها بالجهاز العصبي للانسان، وبالأخص أعصاب الذراع الرئيسية الثلاثة العصب الناصف Median Nerve والعصب الزندي Ulnar Nerve والعصب الكعبري Radial Nerve.... بحيث ستلعب عملية الوصل هذه دوراً بارزاً في إنتاج نظام تداخلي جديد بين الأنسان من جهة والآلة من جهة أخرى ، مما سيساعد نجاح هذا التداخل في إنتاج تقنية جديدة من اجل وصل الاعصاب بالاطراف المشلولة واعادة الحركة للذين تعرضوا للشلل في الاطراف السفلية Lower Limbs Paralysis ، والاهم من ذلك هي الاعصاب الحسية Sensory Nerves التي تعطي الانسان معلومات بالطريق الراجع ، اي يمكن ان ترشد اليد الجديدة الدماغ الى موقع الاشياء عن طريق حاسة اللمس، كذلك يمكن ان تحذر اليد من خطورة السوائل من خلال معرفة درجة حرارتها ، وذلك على غرار اليد الطبيعية.

مؤخرا أعلن أن علماء من ألمانيا وأسبانيا وإيطاليا والدانمارك تحت إشراف البروفسور Paolo Dario والبروفسورة Maria Caruza قد أتموا أجزاء مهمة ومثيرة للإعجاب من المشروع ، عبر إنتاج يد ذات خمسة أصابع كاملة الإحساس، ولديها 16 درجة من حرية الحركة DOF بفضل آلية عمل ستة محركات صغيرة Actuating Motors ، ولدى كل أصبع من الأصابع الخمسة نظام مفصلي متناسق مع حركة مفاصل الأصابع الباقية لليد، والأهم هو التوصل إلي صناعة إبهام في مقابل الأصابع الأربعة يُمكن اليد من القيام بحركات التقاط متنوعة.

لقد قام العلماء بالاستفادة من مفهوم كيفية حركة اليد الحقيقية ، حيث تعمل العضلات تحت توجه الأعصاب الناقلة لأوامر الدماغ على التحكم في حركات المفاصل في الأصابع عبر سحب أوتار ملتصقة في مناطق متعددة حول المفاصل مهما كان صغر حجمها. واعتمدوا في حركة واحساس يد سايبر الصناعية نفس التقنية والفكرة باستخدام كوابل Cables / Tension من مادة التفلون يتم سحبها بمحركات تعمل بالكهرباء على مفاصل صناعية ثلاثة في كل أصبع، الأمر الذي يُعطي مجالاً متناغماً أوسع في الحركة وحرية القيام بها للأصابع عند التقاط الأشياء أو إحكام الإمساك بها ضمن توازن دقيق، أو بعبارة أخرى اكتسابها خبرة ذاتية للالتقاط أو إحكام الإمساك Prehension Activities.

وتستخدم التركيبات التكنولوجية داخل اليد الصناعية نوعين من الإحساس العصبي للإنسان في أدائها للحركات، فالنوع الأول هو إحساس المرء بأجزاء جسمه بالنسبة لموقعها بين بقية أجزاء الجسم الأخرى، كإحساسه بقبضة اليد حينما تتجمع الأصابع فيها أو عكس ذلك حينما تستقيم مفاصل الأصابع وغيرها من حركات الوضعية للأصابع. والنوع الثاني هو ما يشمل اللمس والسمع والطعم وغيرها من الحواس الخمس ...... ولذا فإن الجزء التقني المتعلق بالإحساس العصبي ضمن قدرات هذه اليد الصناعية هو لب المشروع وأساسه ليشمل قدرات إدراك الضغط والقوة والزاوية التي عليها المفصل واللمس وغيرها .... 

أعزائي ... بعد هذة المقدمة ( البسيطة و الطويلة نسبياً ) ، والتي أقتبست بعضها من " مجلـــة ضـــاد العلميـــــة " ، أقدم لكم في الرابط التالي شرح أكثر تفصيلاً و توضيحاً حول هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم ..... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Cyber Hand.zip

بأنتظار كافة ملاحظاتكم الشيقة و إستفساراتكم القيمة .... والله ولي التوفيق :80: 

م. حـــســــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ م. حسنين العراقي .

تحية طيبة .

يوم بعد يوم تزداد ابداعا وتألقا بمقالاتك المتجددة والمتميزة وتحابي التطور .

هكذا عودتنا بأن نكون أذنا صاغية ومتعة للنظر ومرهفين الأحساس حينما نتطلع لأحدث مواضيعك .

بارك الله بك ودمت ذخرا لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## abbas zubaidi (29 أغسطس 2007)

in the next time be in sceintific patent respect 
i have made this project in 2001 in Saddam University -medical engineering dept, and then also there is a contribution in this forum aslo with my paper submitted to AAATE-Conference in Spain , so if this reply does not appeal to you and to the supervisor of this forum disable my membership and then try to be more scientific and more research wise in your contributions, the biomedical engineering is not like that, 

Abbas Khudair Abbas 
Ph.D. student Biomedical Informatics Engineering 
RWTH-Aachen -Germany


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشرفنا الفاضل ..... البغدادي الرائع

يسعدني جداً أن يكون مروركم هو الأول ، وبكلماتكم الرقيقة المعهودة ، لمعظم مشاركاتنا المتواضعة في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ...... شكري وامتناني لكل جهودكم المباركة التي تيذلوها خدمة للعلم و المعرفة ..... تمنياتي الصادقة لكم دوماً بالصحة والأمان بأذن الله ......

م. حـــــســـــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (29 أغسطس 2007)

Dear Mr. Abbas ....

I couldn't understand your strange comments ..... but if 

you want to complain .... I advise you to direct it to the 

Professor Paolo Dario ... who presented this subject in 

Barcelone Workshop at april 2005 ... as mentioned !!!!

Meanwhile, per your request for me to be " more scientific 

and wise research " ... I'm sure that you are the suitable 

person who can testify and recommend me .... old colleage 

.... if you still remember .... 

Best Regards,

Hassanain Al-Iraqi


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (29 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز...
مواضيعك دوما رائعة ومتميزة وبها الفائدة...
وفقك الله وسهل طريقك ويسر كل امورك ان شاء الله...


----------



## كاظم الجناني (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الاخ حسنين علي .. الموضوع جميل جدا وفيه فائدة كبيرة .. اكملت اطروحة الدكتوراه في تصميم الاطراف الاصطناعية .. وها انا احث الاخرين في الدخول في نفس المجال .. الان اقوم مع زملائي بتصميم يد اصطناعية يتحرك كل اصبع بصورة منفصلة لكن الصعوبة تكمن في معرفة العصب المسؤول عن كل اصبع ... و نحن نقوم ايضا بأنشاء مركز للبحوث يخص الاطراف الاصطناعية ... اذا كان لديك معلومات تخص الاطراف الاصطناعية فسنكون لك من الشاكرين ...


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز ... كاظم الجناني ....... أشكرك جداً على مروركم الكريم ... أقدم لكم تهنئتي الصادقة لكم على مجهودكم الرائع ... وفقكم الله عز و جل لكل ما فيه خير البشرية .....

أخي العزيز .... النقطة الهامة التي ذكرتها حول تحريك أصابع اليد الصناعية بصورة منفصلة هي النقطة المحورية التي يسعى إليها الباحثين و المختصين في مجال الهندسة الطبية ..... إن هذه الميزة هي التي ستجعل اليد الصناعية مماثلة وبشكل كبير في أداء وظائفها إلى اليد الطبيعية .... وكما تم ذكره في مقدمة الموضوع ...... فأن التغذية العصبية لأصابع اليد تأتي من خلال ثلاثة أعصاب هي العصب الناصف Median Nerve والعصب الزندي Ulnar Nerve والعصب الكعبري Radial Nerve 
أما إذا أردنا التفصيل أكثر في هذه النقطة بالذات .... سنلاحظ بأن مصدر هذه الأعصاب الثلاثة يتشكل من شبكة عصبية معقدة تدعى بالضفيرة العضدية Brachial Plexus والتي ترجع أصولها بالأساس إلى الحبل الشوكي Spinal Cord ..... المثير للأهتمام ... أن النهايات العصبية التي توفر التغذية العصبية للأصابع ( وللمفاصل و الأطراف عموماً ) تنقسم إلى نوعين أساسين ...... حركية Motor و حسية Sensory ... بالأعتماد على الوظائف التي تقوم بها هذه الأجزاء الحيوية لجسم الأنسان ... 

أخي العزيز ..... أما بالنسبة لموضوع الأطراف الصناعية ... فأتفق معكم على أهمية هذا الموضوع و فائدته الكبيرة خصوصاً لشعوبنا العربية .... كما سبق لي أن نشرت في الملتقى بعض المعلومات المتواضعة بهذا الخصوص ستجده إن شاء الله في الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54248

أرجو أن تكون أجابتي مفيدة لأستفساراتكم القيمة ... مستعد لتقديم أي عون ممكن لكم أخي العزيز وبمنتهى الممنونية .... كل أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .... و السلام عليكم ....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيــن العــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## كاظم الجناني (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ م. حسنين العراقي ... اشكرك جزيل الشكر 
ربما انت على دراية تامة على ما يعانية الاف العراقيين من البتور المختلفة تضاف الى المأسي اليومية
كما تعلم لا يوجد في العراق مركز بحوث لدراسة تعويض بتر الاعضاء ... وهناك مراكز لصناعة اجزاء من الاطراف كالوقب Socket و منها مركز بغداد للاطراف الاصطناعية و مركز التاهيل الطبي في صدر القناة و مركز البصرة بالاضافة الى المعهد الطبي و مستشفى الواسطي ... المعلومات التي تلقيتها من كل تلك المراكز بسيطة جدا ..وتتعلق بكيفية صناعة اجزاء كما قلت لك ... و لا يوجد هناك تعديل بسيط او تطوير بسيط ... و هم وعدوني خيرا بتجهيزي بالمواد اذا اكتمل مركز البحوث ...لكن المشكلة الحقيقية لا اعرف ما يحتاجه مركز البحوث على الرغم من اني امتلك مصادر معلومات كبيرة في علم الاطراف الاصطناعية تقدر بالاف المصادر و قمت بتصميم قدم اصطناعي جديد و صنعت العديد من اجهزة الفحص و كل هذا على نفقتي الخاصة (سأنشر جزء من الاطروحة لاحقا) .. فاذا كانت لديك معلومات اضافية في ما يتطلبه انشاء مركز بحوث فلا تبخل علينا بمعلوماتك خدمة منا للعراق و الانسانية .....
اخوك كاظم كامل


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ..... كاظم 

السلام عليكم .... بارك الله بكم و جزاكم كل الخير على مجهودكم الطيب من أجل خدمة شعبنا العراقي الجريح ..... أتمنى من كل قلبي أن يعمل الجميع بنفس همتكم ومشاعركم الجليلة من أجل تلك الأهداف السامية ....

أخي العزيز .... في عام 2000 درست مادة الأطراف الصناعية في معهد الأطراف الصناعية الكائن في باب المعظم ..... هذا المعهد كان متخصصاً لتصنيع و تركيب مختلف الأطراف الصناعية المطلوبة ولمختلف الفئات العمرية .... بحيث أنه كان مجهزاً بأحدث المكائن و الورش و الوحدات المسوؤلة عن تصنيع الطرف الصناعي .... وفق برنامج متكامل و منظم ..... يعاصر الطرف الصناعي بكل مراحل تصميمه و تصنيعه ومن ثم تركيبه للمعوق .... وأيضاً كان هناط بامج مميزة تجرى للمعاق لتهيئته و تكييفه على الطرف الجديد ..... في ذلك الوقت كانت هيئة الصليب الأحمر تدعم و بشكل كبير هذا المعهد .... بحيث حضرنا بعض المحاضرات التي كان يحاضر بها بعض الخبراء السويديين المختصين بهذا الموضوع ..... على حد علمي لا يزال المعهد المذكور موجود لحد الأن ويمارس نفس الدور السابق .... ولكن طبعاً ليس بنفس النشاط و الفعالية نتيجة الظروف الصعبة التي أثرت على مجتمعنا العراقي المغلوب على أمره .....

أخي العزيز .... رأيي المتواضع .... أن تضع هذا المعهد بنظر أعتباركم الكريم ... كخطوة أولى ... حسب أعتقادي أنها مهمة و ضرورية لإنشاء المركز البحثي ..... خصوصاً أن المعاهد و المؤسسات التي ذكرتها ... مع كفائتها المشهودة ..... يمكن أعتبارها مراكز خدمية علاجية فقط ... بينما يضطلع معهد الأطراف بدور تعليمي إضافي ... من أجل إعداد الكوادر الفنية المطلوبة و تدريبها بالشكل الصحيح .....

وفقكم الله أخي العزيز .... وعذراً على التقصير ..... والسلام عليكم

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## mahiralhaj (11 يناير 2008)

*مشكور كثير اخوي*

بعد السلام والتحيه..اود ان اقدم جزيل شكري باش مهندس حسين علي موسى علي هزه الافاده الجميله بس في مشكله الرابط الثاني رافض افتح معي..


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 يناير 2008)

الأخ العزيز ... mahiralhaj ... شكراً جزيلاً على كلماتكم الرائعة ... لقد تأكد من عمل الرابط الثاني وهو يعمل بشكل طبيعي وبدون أية مشكلة ... 

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Cyber Hand.zip

ربما الخلل من جانبكم أخي العزيز ... كرر المحاولة مرة ثانية .... بالتوفيــــــــق إن شاء الله ......... مع التحيـــــــــــــة ..........

م. حـســــــــــــنــيـن العـــراقـــــــــــــــي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (3 فبراير 2008)

الاخ حسنين
اني طالبة في قسم هندسة الطب الحياتي في جامعة بغداد وموضوع البحث ذراع الكترونية فاذا كنت تملك اي معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ارجو ارسالها 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

انا اسف اخي حسين لكن الرابطين لايعملان 
وشكرا على مواضيعك المتميزة دائما


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 يوليو 2008)

ولايهمك عزيزي بليكس ... جرب الروابط التالية ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/i-Limb.pps
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Cyber Hand.pdf

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .........

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنــــيـن العــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يوجد بين كل مليون شخص في العالم نحو 390 فقدوا أطرافاً ، ويمتلكون أو قد لايمتلكون أطراف تعويضية بديلة، وفي دول الاتحاد الأوربي ما يقترب من 156 ألف شخص يعيشون بأطراف تعويضية. وللأسف لا تزال مطحنة الحروب تزيد من هذه المأساة العالمية .....
> 
> ...



معلش بتواجهني نقس المشكلة عشان انا عضو جديد
ان اللينكات مش شغالة:d
شكرا لك
و اسف جدا على الازعاج:84:
وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك


وجاري تحميل الينكات الجديدة


----------



## engmontaha (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورين يا شباب جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخ م. حسنين المحترم 
شكر جزيلا على هذه الابداعات و المقالات الجميله لكن ارجو من حظرتك ان يكون الرابط فعال 
وتحيه الى الاستاذ عباس خضر

Medica Engineer
Ebaa Issam Abood
American Unviersity


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

أشــــــــــــــــكرك موضواتــــــــــك دوما مفيــــــــــــدة وشيقــــــــة فأنت م.حســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنين أســـــــــــطورة بس ملاحظـــــــــــة الينك لا بفتحFile Not Found


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (21 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز شكري ... أشكرك جداً على كلماتك الرقيقة ومرورك الكريم ... شوف الروابط التالية وإن شاء الله ستجد فيها مايفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول موضوع اليد الصناعية ......

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/i-Limb.pps
http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Cyber Hand.pdf

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .........

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنــــيـن العــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## المصري* (28 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه رسالة هامة جدا
رسالة هامة لأني حاولت كتابة مقال أو رسالة فقالوا بعد عشر مشاركات
و هذه أول رسالة أكتبها في هذا المنتدى
أشتركت فيه ويعلم الله صدق ما أقول لأني فقط أبحث عن جهاز تعويضي لوالدتي
قد تعرضت حفظها الله لجلطة بجذع المخ فأصيبت بشلل في يدها ورجلها اليسرى وهي تتعالج لآن وتحت إشراف أطباء والحمد لله ونحن سمعنا عن جهاز تعويضي يسمى اليد السيبرنيتيكية يد هو عبارة عن قفاز يستقبل الإشارات العصبية فيجعل اليد المشلولة والأصابع تتحرك بإذن الله​


----------



## المصري* (28 يوليو 2013)

هذه رسالتي الثالثة وأتمنى أن أجد رد من أحد يخبرنا عن طريق بيع هذه اليد أو القفاز وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.al-jaleel.org/ar/


----------

